# Bike rack



## ohmygsodness (27 Aug 2016)

I own a 13 plate Ford Fiesta and im at a loss of what rack to purchase its only for my Norco hybrid to go on. I dont think im going to be able to lift it on the roof of the car so a rear one is obviously the best option, but which one?


----------



## simongt (27 Aug 2016)

Depends on how you want to mount it. There are those which attach using a system of straps onto the back of the car and others which mount on the tow ball. Thule do good quality ones, but there are many others around. Try an Amazon search and check out the reviews. Do remember two things about a rear mounted carrier though; firstly, they make access to the rear hatch awkward + thus access to the boot space and secondly there is a legal requirement for a lightboard; the thing which duplicates all your rear lights + number plate, as the bikes will obscure the ones on your car, unless you go for a high mount carrier which would defeat the object of ease of use. Hope this helps.


----------



## gasinayr (28 Aug 2016)

Have a look at Thule 9103 can open the boot with rack and bike attached.


----------



## simongt (28 Aug 2016)

gasinayr said:


> can open the boot with rack and bike attached.


Not sure I'd like to open the rear hatch with bike/s still attached to the rack and I'm pretty sure the hatch struts wouldn't be able to hold the weight.


----------



## gasinayr (30 Aug 2016)

I've used the Tthule 9104 on my Vauxhall Xafira for three years now with no problems with struts. I use a extending walking pole to keep the weight off the struts if I have to leave the hatch open . Usually only have one bike on the rack, sometimes two.


----------

